# Edmonton Alberta CANADA



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

There are a few members that live here. There are many more in Edmontonwho own rabbits but haven't signed onto the forum.

I like to say "Hi!" to everyone, and extend this to all the members in Calgary too. :wave:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

On February 14 & 15, 2009, the EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) is holding a Double Open Rabbit Show on Saturday, and a Youth & Cavies on Sunday. 

There is a Specialty Sanctions on Sunday too.

The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be out on Sunday to show the sport of rabbit agility.



For more information you can click on this link, and download the Show Catalog...

http://www.earsclub.ca/HTML/upcomingshows.html


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in Saskatoon and have plans on coming out


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

It would be nice to see you and your sister.:bunnydance: 

Word of warning.... There will be rabbits for sale at the show. So you have to have a strong will not to buy a bunny, or leave your money at home. :twitch:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 4, 2009)

Well my older sister I think will be driving me up and I don't think she'll let me bring a bunny home  And I don't think the family Kris is staying with will let her get one either.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the rabbit show in Edmonton or is in Wetaskiwin??


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Is the rabbit show in Edmonton or is in Wetaskiwin??



Wetaskiwin.  It is a 40 minute drive south of Edmonton, on Hwy 2 towards Calgary.Drive past the International Airport and Leduc, you will see the Wetaskiwin turn off and that will take you straight to Wetaskiwin. Once in town, turn left at the big water tower and that will take you straight to the Drill Hall where the Rabbit Show is.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2009)

I've arived  Do you know how many bunny's are entered into the rabbit hopping??


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi! :wave:

It was a very long show today. We had over 235 rabbits entered. We couldn't finish the last groupings of Lion Heads, so we will do that tomorrow morning.

Not sure what the Hopping club is doing. It is a group of girls from Calgary who are demonstrating the sport with their rabbits. They will set up a course for their rabbits to jump through.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

Wetaskiwin Rabbit Show.

Some EARS (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) members know I have never seen a Flemish Giant at a Rabbitshow, so they ask a breeder to bring one in just for me to see. 






This is a 7 month old baby (not for sale) at the show yesterday. :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

So umm when are you going to post all those photo's? Can I have the photo of my sister and I that I know you took.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Can I have the photo of my sister and I that I know you took.



ACD with over 350 pictures of my pictures has been made and selling for $10.00. 
All proceedsis donatedto the EARS (rabbit) club.






*



*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 1, 2009)

EdmontonEaster RabbitDisplays 
Saturday April 11, 2009 (10 am - 4 pm) 
Londondery Mall, Bonnie Doon Mall,and theJohn Janzen Nature Centre. 

The rabbit clubs in Edmonton and area will have their rabbits on show at one of these places on Saturday. 
Here the kids will see and learn something about rabbits. After they get theirfix on bunnies, they can go home and eat their Chocolate Easter Rabbits. 



The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be at West Edmonton Mall on Friday, April 10 (10 am - 6 pm). 
They will then perform at Fort Edmonton Park on Saturday, April 11.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 17, 2009)

This was posted at the Edmonton Humane Society.






The clinic is located in Sherwood Park.

http://www.infovet.ca/parkvet/showClinicInformation.do?discriminator=LOCATION_AND_HOURS&parentId=1615&itemId=2457&


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is some pictures of the presentation at the Sherwood Park Vet Clinic.











Dr. Bousquet covered everything from adopting, care, housing, food, to things like G.I. Statis and Head Tilt.
There are several Doctors at this clinic who are rabbit savy. 








And I found out that they carry and sell Oxbow products.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2009)

Dr. Bousquet covered everything from adopting, care, housing, food, to things like G.I. Statis and Head Tilt.
There are several Doctors at this clinic who are rabbit savy. 

I am so happy about this, especially as it is so near to me. Nice to know if there (God forbid) is an emergency, that there is a local surgery I can turn to 

Good to see so many turn out to learn more about bunnies 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (May 20, 2009)

I'm here now!! And I'd LOVE to figure out some sort of gathering, when we all can make it! 

Just to put the word out there...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 28, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Just to put the word out there...



I am at the Humane Society several times a week now with the mass surrender of rabbits.

Tomorrow or Saturday, I will go out to a farm with a breeder to pick up hay. Anyone who needs hay, let me know.

This Sunday, I am golfing at the Legends Golf Course in a tournament with the Mah Soiety.

June 7, is the annual Mah Soceity BBQ.

June 10, I will be with the local rabbit club (displays) and the Canadian Hopping Club to put on demonstrations at ...

http://www.josephburg-ag.ca/jas_jChickenSupper.html


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2009)

*RAISES HANDS...WAVING FRANTICALLY*

I need hay!! *We'd LOVE to go with you to the farmer's to pick it up!* How big are bales here? (In California, they're 120lbs.)

I've noticed our babies eating an enormous quantity of hay since being here. I think because of the colder environment...but I'm not quite sure. But...ALL of them, even Teddy who doesn't eat much hay normally, are eating HUGE quantities!

Edited to add: We're also game for pretty much everything else. Anything to get outta the house and truly enjoy Edmonton!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 29, 2009)

I went out to meet the breeder today and pick-up hay. Everything was a bust. I didn't get to see the breeder, and she called me thatthe farmer wasn't home, so we may have to try again tomorrow or Monday.

Rosie, I think the bales are about 50-60 lbs. Depending on how nice they are (green?), I would get Jan 1 bale, and 2 bales for myself to split up with everyone else. The breeder going with meis getting 5 bales and have me drop them off at her housein my cargo van. Unfortunatelythe cargovan only has two seats. When I get my mini van, I could drive you around the city. My son is using the mini van right now, as he is getting his car fixed.


----------



## maherwoman (May 30, 2009)

Ohhh...gotcha. Just let me know when you get the hay, then, ok? I'd LOVE a portion of it!  Maybe when we move, I'll figure out a way to just get a bale of it. Doesn't go as fast for us as it used to, but it still goes! 

Can you PM or email me the details of the other things, so we can put them on our calendar? I'd love to do both. We try to fill up our weekends so we can get out and in the fresh air as much as possible (Danny's dad and roommate are smokers, lol).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2009)

I am getting ready to head off to the Shelter. My wife is going with me, as it will be her first time there. I will be checkingand feeding the rabbits as Ido volunteer work.

Today and tomorrow is the Shelters Grand Opening. They will have tours and some special guests there.

I have rebooked Monday to pick up hay. I'll pm you later tonight.


----------



## maherwoman (May 30, 2009)

OK, great! 

Enjoy your time at the shelter!  Once we have a second vehicle, I'll probably join you in helping there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 28, 2009)

Pets in the park is today.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=118&Itemid=113


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

This weekend the Edmonton Humane Society is holding a *Paw-Jama Pawty Adopt-a-thon.* 
Friday, July 31 noon â 8:30 p.m., Sat. & Sun. Aug. 1 & 2, noon â 5 p.m. 

All adult cats, rabbits & budgies will be at Half Price during this event.
All Staff will be wearing pyjama's, with lots of things going on and the popcorn machine will be on.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=183&Itemid=89#newbuilding


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 13, 2009)

Greetings to all other Edmonton area RO members  Im wishing I had known about the Adopt-a-thon on July 31st, would have loved to go. Oh well, theres always next time


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Violet23,

Did you get a chance to see the new shelter? There are many bunnies up for adoption. You can get two for theprice of one for the bunnies that are housed together in a cage. I was there today and see threelost bunnies that wereturned in by animal services. They will be available for adoption on the weekend.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

This week end, there is the Darwell 2009 Fair. They are just west of Spruce Grove.

http://www.darwellag.com/fair.htm

There will be a Fun Rabbit Show where anyone can bring their bunnies. Members from the E.A.R.S. Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) will be there.


----------



## Spring (Aug 15, 2009)

Is that a French lop by any chance?  I recognize the chubby feet look!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, it is. The bunny belongs to a Breeder in Calgary.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is the biggest bunny Ive ever seen! And i did see the new facility for the EHS, and had a really, really hard time leaving without a furry friend, lol. When I have more room I will make that my first stop


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 12, 2010)

On February 14 & 15, 2009, the EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) is holding a Double Open Rabbit Show on Saturday. On Sunday there is aSingle Show, Specialty Club, and a fun class. One of the judges is Eric Stewart (ARBA Executive Director). The show is located in Wetaskiwin, AB. 30 Mins South of Edmonton. Check out the link on Upcoming Shows...

http://www.earsclub.ca/

On Monday, Feb 16, EARS is having a Rabbit Display at Londonderry Mall, so we are busy for the long week end. :bunnydance:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 12, 2010)

I soooo wanted to go this weekend. I think the Rabbit Hopping Club was going to do a demo but it isn't on the events list anymore, so I don't know. I think the Greenings are going, at least to show the cavies. I hope to see lots of pictures for those going. 
My mom is up in Edmonton this weekend to visit her mom's cousin. She is going to try to buy me some cheaper Oxbow while she is there. I am not impressed that she is going and I am not. At least she is staying away from the bunnies or I would really be pissed. 
At least there are a few more Edmonton area Hopping events this summer.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Everything is set. Spent the afternoon getting things ready. Had supper with one of the judges. The other judge had his flight delayed, so he will arrive later tonight (11:30 Pm).






Picture from tonight.

Kate, maybe I'll see you at Easter, when you come up for Fort Edmonton Park. Is Oxbow cheaper in Edmonton?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 13, 2010)

I am not sure if I will be going to the Fort Edmonton Easter thingy. I would like to go, buy would need to arrange a ride of some sort. We will see as it gets closer. At least with the times, it won't require an overnight stay. 

As for the Oxbow, G&E Pharmacy is $15 for 10 pounds compared to at least $22 here. Nicole said it is about half the price she pays.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2010)

1. E.A.R.S. Members (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society)are holding an Easter Rabbit Display, at the Bonnie Doon Mall on April 3 (Saturday)at 9:30 amto 5:00 pm. You can come out and meet some of the breeders and see the different breeds in our region.

2. There is a second event on Saturday April 3. The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club is at Fort Edmonton Park at 12:00 noon to 5:00 pm to demonstrate rabbit jumping. Korr_and_Sophie is one of the memberswho will be there.

I plan to be at both events. :camera


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 23, 2010)

A Rabbit Show will take placeon September 25 & 26,2010,in Wetaskiwinand is sponsored bythe EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society).It will bea Double Open Rabbit Show on Saturday. On Sunday therewill beaSingle Show, Specialty show, anda youthclass. Wetaskiwin, AB. is South of Edmonton. 

Check out the link on Upcoming Shows...
http://www.earsclub.ca/



See you there!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 25, 2010)

Wetaskiwinshow starts today! (September 25 & 26)




















Some of the prizes.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 17, 2011)

The EARS club will be having a show on Feb 19 and 20 2011. There is a triple show on Saturday and a double on Sunday (that's 5 shows:hyper. There will also be a pet show in Sunday put on by the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club that will have a pet class, costume class as well as things like biggest rabbit, smallest rabbit, flurries, biggest feet and others. There will possibly be an agility race for non CRHC bunnies, so bring your buns to try the course. The pet classes are avaliabe to all rabbits from mixed breed to purebred, altered or intact and all ages (both rabbits and people). The CRHC will also be doing a demo at the show on Sunday. You can visit the EARS site http://www.earsclub.ca/ for more info and more info will be up soon. 


The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be doing a demo at the Bonnie Doon Shopping Centre on Monday the 21st (Family Day). I am not 100% sure of the times, but I think it may be from about 12-5pm, but it would depend on the hours of the mall. 

So, come see the CRHC, enter your bun in a show, try out agility and have some bunny fun. It should be a fun weekend, just hope the weather is nice so we can get up there safely.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2011)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> The EARS club will be having a show on Feb 19 and 20 2011.



This will be a big show, put on by the new executives of the EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) to kick off the new year with the celebration for the Year of the Rabbit. There will be some new things going on at the show, so come in and see the show.

The location is at the Wetaskiwin Drill Hall, and it allstarts at 9:00 am Saturday (Feb.19). You can contact me for a Show Catalogue.

Looking forward to meet up with the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club on Sunday (Feb.20) who will be part of the show.



************************************************************

On February 21 (Family Day), there will be two events.

The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be at Bonnie Doon Shopping Center, featuring their beautiful jumping rabbits doing the agilitydemos.

The EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) will set up at Londonderry Mall to show case the different purebreeds of rabbits for everyone to see. So there will be lots to do and see on the long weekend.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2011)

January 22 & 23, 2011.

The EARS Club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) will be at the Edmonton Pet Expo as part of the different varieties of animals that people have aspets. We have a 3 booth space to show our rabbits as pure breeds and pet rabbits.

Here is the link... http://petexpo.ca/whats-on


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 10, 2011)

The CRHC will be auctioning a jump and harness and leash set at the EARS show. All the money will go to the hopping club. We might have another jump, but will have to see about it. The auction will be on Sunday.


----------



## beautifck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone I have a bunny emergency

I just adopted my first bunny a couple days ago, and it turns out she has a bad underbite and her bottom incisors have grown pretty long. 
Her owners didnt say anything and i feel dumb for not inspecting further.. but what do I do? 
I dont make alot of money and it seems that I need to take her to the vet to get it grinded down or something. Is there a vet in edmonton that is cheap or will let me make monthly payments?

Please help!
[email protected]


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi. Sorry that you are having problems with your bunny.

I don't know whether they accept monthly payments, but I can really recommend my vets, so maybe give them a call. 

I don't know where you are in Edmonton, but they are 
South Side Animal Hospital 6003 104 Street Northwest, Edmonton, AB T6H 2K6

Perhaps tell them what's wrong and explain. They are really helpful, and very rabbit savvy.

Good Luck 

Jan


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I second LuvaBun's recommendation. Dr. Steele and Dr. Black at the South Side Animal Hospital are great with rabbits. 
Phone: 780 434 6462

Just to give you an idea about the cost, my Elly's molar trim was $105 (tax incl). 

This included anesthetics, the molar trim, and an afternoon's stay.

Hope this helps


----------



## beautifck (Apr 21, 2012)

i bought my rabbit pellet and will not touch!

3lb rabbit extrusion (un-opened) x 3
3lb rabbit extrusion open and untouched x 1
PLUS! I will give you a rabbit magazine 

email [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 22, 2012)

How is Fenna doing? What did you do for her teeth?

Extrusion is alfalfa based and most rabbits like it. Do you think Fenna is not eating because of her teeth?

I think you should hang on to your extrusion if she decides to eat it. You can even mix it with the pellets you give her now. (What kind of pellets does she eat?)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 22, 2012)

How long did you try each food? Did you try to mix it with her old food? Rabbits don't always like new foods and may only eat the old food and leave the new stuff. It can be a good idea to wait until they eat all the pellets in the bowl before giving more. Most rabbits will eat the new pellets eventually. Mixing the pellets or at least offering them both makes it easier for the rabbit to adjust to the new pellets. Sudden changes can cause digestive problems.


----------



## beautifck (Apr 23, 2012)

fenna turned out to be a boy, so his name is Zo 

his teeth were grinded, and im booking for his molars soon. after we catch up with his teeth we will get him fixed. Probably before summer starts.

He was originally eatting 100% walmart rabbit pellet. i weaned him off of pellet onto hay, then i started mixing his old pellet with the new pellet.. before he didnt even know what to do with the hay. but I would say his diet is around 70%hay and 30% pellet..

the bags of extrusion i bought were the wrong ones. they are the big ball pellets, i meant to buy the smaller round ones.. which he is loving


----------



## beautifck (Apr 23, 2012)

fenna turned out to be a boy, so his name is Zo 

his teeth were grinded, and im booking for his molars soon. after we catch up with his teeth we will get him fixed. Probably before summer starts.

He was originally eatting 100% walmart rabbit pellet. i weaned him off of pellet onto hay, then i started mixing his old pellet with the new pellet.. before he didnt even know what to do with the hay. but I would say his diet is around 70%hay and 30% pellet..

the bags of extrusion i bought were the wrong ones. they are the big ball pellets, i meant to buy the smaller round ones.. which he is loving


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2012)

This long weekend the EARS Club is holding a Rabbit Show. 

Anyone in the Edmonton area can drop in to this public event to see rabbits being judged by two judges from the USA.

http://earsclub.webs.com/upcomingshows.htm


----------



## Whipple (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everyone. I live in Edmonton. I have the same name everywhere I post, just fyi. I have a rex, and I am going to be getting a few girls in Oct. 
Also going to the show in St Albert in Oct. Cant wait!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 22, 2014)

The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be an attraction at the Edmonton PetExpo this Saturday and Sunday January 25/26, 2014.

http://www.petexpo.ca/whats-on


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 3, 2014)

For the first time that I could remember, the Edmonton Humane Society has no rabbits available for adoption.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, thats kind of amazing!


----------

